# Looking for model # for this Kohler Toilet, Picture



## rolm (Jun 20, 2010)

I tried liiking on the Kohler's web-site no luck, Need to know how to adjust and where to buy valve parts. I looked and looked I can not find the model number all I see is 3-liter 6-liter flush, Here is a picture


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How about an introduction?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh the dumpster diving toilet....

Also Posted On Terry Love's


----------



## rolm (Jun 20, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Ahhh the dumpster diving toilet....
> 
> Also Posted On Terry Love's


Are you what they call a TROLL


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

So, does this mean your a DIY trying to get advice on the Pumbing Zone. I am sure that there is someone to help you on Terrylove, or how about DIYchatroom.com. You must have missed the sign.










Now if you a plumber then welcome to the zone, and help will be forthcoming.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rolm said:


> Are you what they call a TROLL


No I left you with a informational reply there since it was an appropriate place for you to be posting...

Here however it is you that is the troll...










I also question the wisdom of picking up plumbing fixtures curbside and expecting they are worth fixing...:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How about trying www.diychatroom.com

This site is dedicated to plumbing professionals blah blah blah.....

Thread closed.


----------

